# Just found some great luggage!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I just found some unique luggage that allows you pack two suits, all your other items in a carry on!!

Since my goal in life is to never check baggage (more difficult now with the liquid restrictions - I have to buy Scotch at my destination!). The other thing I'm starting to have to do is take suits when I travel. I have to blame the members of the Forums for that!

This luggage is by SkyRoll which allows you to pack two suits, shirts, shoes and toiletries in a carry-on!

The secret is rolling up the suits (no hangers) which helps prevent wrinkles. So there is a core duffel and then a separate part that holds suits, etc. which rolls around the core.

You can get it from several retailers or online here: https://www.skyroll.com/

Check out the video on their site on how to pack the SkyRoll. There is also a wheeled version available.

(Still can't post photos!! ??)


----------



## Patrick M Thayer (Dec 24, 2004)

Andy,

Very clever -- but I wonder about the dimensions with suits, shirts,etc. rolled around the outside. Their web page states a typically loaded garment bag (whatever that means) will result in 22 X 14 X 9, which is the US domestic limit for carry-on. Do you have one? -- any trouble fitting it into overheads?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Patrick M Thayer:

That was my first question! Here's the accepted dimensions for most of the airlines now:

STORAGE-----COMBINED DIMENSIONS-----EXAMPLES
Underseat-----45 inches ---------------------9" X 14" X 22"
Overhead------60 inches--------------------10" X 14" X 36"
Garment-------72 inches --------------------4" X 23" X 45"

I measure this at a little less than 23 inches wide and the rest of it is somewhat difficult to measure since it's a cylinder but seems to be 9 x 9. Plus how much you pack will be a factor since it's soft sided.

So it almost qualifies for underseat, but I'd put it in the overhead. I haven't taken it on a plane yet, but I've packed it a couple of times and that seems to work!

Maybe if everyone would chip in on some airline tickets I could give it a good test!!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Just checking flights on the new Virgin America Airlines and found this Q & A which sounds like bigger carry-on dimensions than usual.

*Q:* What is the size limit for my carry-on bag?

*A:* Carry-on baggage is subject to a maximum outside linear dimension of 50", for example 10 inches in height x 16 inches in width x 24 inches in length, cannot weigh more than 16 pounds (each piece), and must fit in the overhead bin or under the guest seat.


----------

